# Att'n Rail Cops:  Public Wks Canada Looking to Prevent Rail Suicides



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2008)

From the MERX public tender web page - .pdf version attached below in case link doesn't work.

"....On behalf of Transport Canada, Transportation Development Centre, Public Works and Government Services Canada intend to award a contract in research and development for Research and Countermeasures to reduce suicides on Railway Rights-of-way as per the Annex «A» and the Attachment 1 attached with the request for proposal. The period of contract will be from the date of issue for a period of four years and a half (4 1/2)....."


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Jul 2008)

Perhaps a public campain on the benefits of alternative suicide?  
"Trains: Lingering Painful Death and Surprisingly High Survival Rates"
"Helium, Not Just For Balloons Anymore"
"Real Men Jump"
"A Real Drag:  My Free But Painful Ride To Toronto"

I'm full of all kinds of helpful ideas  ;D


----------



## Niteshade (31 Jul 2008)

A good old fashioned futuristic suicide booth?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suicide_booth

Nites


----------

